# Three weeks till Cabelas.



## Woodman1 (Jun 18, 2006)

OK, who is coming Friday night to this? I gotta buy a Prime Rib because of my stupid, but almost successful, bet with Bruce! I need to know who, besides Bruce and Uncle Bubba I have to feed. Hmmmmmm, I'd say 10 hours at 300- degrees? That oughtta do it! :!:  I think Dirty Ron is going to try and make it. Rempe is out! Someday Greg.....Someday.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry Woodman...job comes first right now!  Smell me in October!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll be there Saturday for sure, the wife and I have marked it on the calender :grin: 
Tell Bruce to save some of that Rib for sat. 8-[ 

I'm looking forward to meeting you guy's


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Looking forward to it Puff! Try to get there very early as we will be quite busy between 11:00-2:30 pm. After that , it eases up! Maybe we can cook up some good breakfast!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 19, 2006)

Woodman,

What time are you getting there on Friday?

I'll probably roll in around 1ish or so and give you and Kloset a hand setting up, anything you need or want me to bring? Adult beverages.........Pistons T-shirt......etc?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Woodman,
> 
> What time are you getting there on Friday?
> 
> I'll probably roll in around 1ish or so and give you and Kloset a hand setting up, anything you need or want me to bring? Adult beverages.........Pistons T-shirt......etc?


The shirts for sure, and some red& blue face paint for the guy's :grin:

Woody, i'll get there as early as possible, it would be cool to see you guy's in action


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, me and Woodman are poetry in motion.  Just get the hell out of the way and keep the beer cold because we are a bunch of drunks...or so I hear.  Guaranteed, we'll be one of the first ready to leave Saturday while others are cleaning up brisket juice from the day before.   I have to check with Dave but I think we can be there by noon, or before.  Looking forward to having a great time and not taking this too seriously.  I have a pretty good game plan so we'll see what happens.  I'm taking chicken and pork and Dave will have Ribs and Brisket plus whatever the other category is and I'll be on all presentations.  I only need three hours and 2 gallons of injection for the butt, and ten minutes and a weed burner for the chicken.  Bruce, you can give each of us a hand later on...lol.  Looking forward to seeing/meeting everyone.  Win, lose, or get kicked out...we'll have fun.  :bar:  :bar:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 19, 2006)

We'll be there noonish sharp!


----------



## DaleP (Jun 20, 2006)

noonish sharp! lol I will use that one for sure. Sounds like a blast.


----------

